# Parkland Update: Israel’s Done and the Shooter’s Mental Health Treatment Was…Unusual



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

https://www.thetruthaboutguns.com/2...shooters-mental-health-treatment-was-unusual/


----------



## yellowtr (Oct 28, 2016)

Everyone from the FBI on down failed these students. Same with the shooting in Orlando. And during the attack the deputies just stood and watched like it was a movie. It breaks my heart. I have a daughter that teaches 6th and 7th grade and I worry a lot!


----------

